# Festplattenumschalter SATA welches Modell kaufen wer hat Erfahrungen



## CoolermasterHAF932 (22. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Bitte keine Tipps wie Virtuelle Machinen, Bootmanager oder Wechselrahmen!!!

Erwünscht sind Erfahrungen und Leute die sich einen HDD Switch kaufen wollen und Tipps, Tricks, Probleme mit den Modellen!!! 

Hier die verschiedenen Modelle:

1.) ORICO HD-PW6101 6-fach HDD Power Switch für 5,25": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
2.) GAMERSWARE - Lian Li BZ-H06B SATA Power Switch - black GELI-367
3.) Indus Technologies — IDEX 410
4.) Indus Technologies — IDEX 400
5.) Exsys EX-3466 - Festplattenumschalter 1-bis-4 Expander von 1 SATA bis zu 4 SATA HDD - Integrate Computer.de
6.) Exsys EX-3465 Festplattenumschalter 1 SATA auf 4 SATA Festplatten - Integrate Computer.de

-Bin am Überlegegen welchen Umschalter ich mir kaufe. Nr 3.) und 4.) von idex kosten mehr aber sind mit 5 Jahren Garantie und vom Aussehen hochwertiger.
-5.) und 6.) EX 3466 und 3465 kommen bisher auf Platz 2 nach den idex
-Nr. 1.) der ORICO kommt mit etwas zu billig vor
-Nr. 2.) von Lian Li ist nicht schlecht aber ist laut C't test vor 2 Jahren nicht ganz durchdacht


----------



## norse (22. September 2012)

Puh was hast du denn bitte vor? du weißt schon das SATA nicht gerade HotPlug fähig ist und es somit zu Bluescreens / systemabstürzen kommen kan wenn du einfach HDD's an und abschließt durch den switch!


----------



## CoolermasterHAF932 (22. September 2012)

User norse guck dir mal meine Links an. Das sind spezielle Geräte für den Zweck mit Umschalter. Nichts mit Bluescreens und Systemabstürzen.
In IDE Zeiten gab es sowas von der Firma Trios hatte mein IT-Ausbilder.

Ich will mir jetzt für SATA sowas kaufen. 4 HDDs bis 6 HDDs an dem Switch je nach Modell und je nach Modell nur eine HDD benutzbar oder mehrere.
Dann runterfahren und neustarten und andere auswählen.


----------



## roheed (22. September 2012)

hi, ich habe mir den hier zugelegt und bin super zufrieden damit! Die Verarbeitungsqualität  ist erstaunlich hoch und passt gut zu meinem LianLi case 

ORICO HD-PW4101 4-fach HDD Power Switch für: Amazon.de: Elektronik


*EDIT:::::*
Dürfte mit deiner 6-Fach Version weitestgehend übereinstimmen! Mir hat das 3,5" Design besser gefallen. Hot-Plug ist gar kein Problem 
Und die Schalter sind Hardware basierend nicht Software, soll heißen du kannst vor dem einschalten der Kiste HDD zu und ab schalten 
(wenn du das brauchen solltest) Finde die anderen HDD Switches unverschämt teuer ^^ 200€ würde ich niemals hinblättern zudem Oricio einen
sehr hochwertigen Eindruck macht, auch wenn die Bilder etwas anderes suggerieren können ^^


----------



## CoolermasterHAF932 (22. September 2012)

Danke für die Info roheed.


----------



## roheed (22. September 2012)

Alle Kabel sind ummantelt, alle Kabel sind beschriftet, Material könnte Alu sein. Lötstellen sehen sauber aus, tut was er soll, keine Software nötig und darüber hinaus finde ich ihn noch recht günstig  
Wollte mir zuerst auch die von LianLi kaufen aber war mir dann unterm strich zu teuer (hätte ja dann fast soviel gekostet wir mein ganzes Case  )


----------



## CoolermasterHAF932 (22. September 2012)

Die 4er Version würde mir auch reichen aber ich würde den 6er bevorzugen wegen der 5,25 Slotblende. Ich habe keine 3,5 Diskettelaufwerkblende.

Bin mal gespannt ob jemand die Indus Idex switches hat oder die Exsys switches

5 Jahre Garantie bei den Indus Idex sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## eXtIO (22. September 2012)

Hi,

nur mal so aus Interesse: Wofuer braucht man sowas? Was ist das konkrete Einsatzscenarium?


----------



## CoolermasterHAF932 (22. September 2012)

hi user eXtIO

Zu deiner Frage folgendes.
Ich will physikalisch 4 unabhängige Festplatten. Eine ist immer nur aktiv die anderen haben keinen Strom sind aus (auch die Datenleitungen sind getrennt kommt sonst zu Problemen bei billigen Selbstbau Switches wo nur Strom getrennt wird).

Auf Deutsch du hast deinen aktuellen PC 4 mal.
Bei mir wäre es dann folgendermassen:
HDD 1 = Win7 Enterprise 32 Bit Spiele und DVD gucken (Produktiv System)
HDD 2 = Win7 Enterprise 32 oder 64 Bit für Programme Testen, Spiele (Dirty System)
HDD 3 = Free BSD für Internet und Umgang mit Free BSD lernen
HDD 4 = Dualboot Debain und Fedora für Internet und Umgang mit Linux Lernen

Viren Trojaner Maleware Rootkits können sich nur noch im Grafikkartenbios oder im allgemeinen Bios (wenn kein BIOS Passwort gesetzt wurde) und auf der einzelnen Festplatte einnisten.

Virtuelle Machinen sind kein 100% Schutz. Ein einfacher Assembler Befehl der Virenauthoren reicht und die Schadsoftware merkt das sie in einer Virtuellen Umgebung ist und wird nicht aktiv und somit nicht endeckt. Ausserdem sinde Virtuelle Machinen mist zum Spielen und keine wirklich Physikalisch unabhängigen Systeme.

Wechselrahmen sind mist weil:
Für SATA sind mindestens 50 Steckzyklen vorgesehen, für eSATA mindestens 5000. Das macht deine Platten durch das häufige umstecken schnell kaputt.

Bootmanager finde ich auch mist, denn selbst wenn du ein Linux System und ein Windows System hast, ist das Problem das trotz unterschiedlicher Dateisysteme die nichtsichtbare HDD Zugriffe abkriegen kann (Schadsoftware oder deine Daten einfach unbrauchbar werden oder du bei Pech was formatierst).

Um es noch einma ganz einfach und verständlich zu sagen.

Man hat im Prinzip statt seinem jetzigen 1 PC, je nach HDD Switch Modell = 1 - 6 PCs stehen je nachdem wieviel Fesplatten du an den Switch anschließt. Einige Modelle können 1-4 andere 1-6. Hoffe jetzt wird klar warum die Dinger Gold wert sind.


----------



## eXtIO (22. September 2012)

Hi,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich persönlich finde diese Lösung zwar etwas overpowered, aber kann es vom Prinzip nachvollziehen. Wobei du dir auch auf deiner HDD1 super easy was einfangen kannst, noch nicht breit bekannte Lücken in Browser / Java plugin, flash, .... wird es immer geben, und man sich auch locker was einfangen ohne auf "verdächtigen" Seiten zu surfen oder etwas herunterzuladen. Z.b. letzte Woche erst nen Kumpel, dieser hat einfach ein großes bekanntes Internetportal zu Reisen besucht und schon war es geschehen. Ggf. ging das über nen ad-server oder so, aber Fakt ist treffen kann es jederzeit einen.

Sicherer wärst du meiner Meinung nach mit Linux als Main OS ... zwar gibt es vom Prinzip auch Linux-Viren, jedoch sind diese so schwach verbreitet, dass es ziemlich unwarscheinlich ist, sich etwas einzufangen. Zumindest in meiner 13-jährigen Linux-Laufbahn ist mir noch nichts untergekommen 

Back to topic, was ich mir aber gerade überlege ... ich bin nach einer bequemen Backup-Lösung am suchen. Derzeit verwende ich ne externe HDD, bin aber meistens zu faul zum aus-dem-Schrank-kramen, einstecken, ... . 

Am einfachsten wäre ja lediglich ne 2. Platte in Rechner einbauen und dort per rsync cron oder so die Daten zu duplizieren. Ist natürlich nicht ganz sicher vor "Unfällen", und bei Ereignissen wie Blitzschlag kuckt die 2. Platte dann auch aus der Röhre.

Gibt es solche switches, die die Platten wirklich physisch sowohl von den Daten als auch Stromleitungen trennen? Dann würde ja auch eine Überspannung etc. nichts ausmachen...

Zwar wären die Daten immer noch verloren bei Wohnungsbrand, -Explosion etc, aber das wäre bei ner externen Platte im Schrank daneben wohl auch der Fall


----------



## Timsu (22. September 2012)

Um vor einem Blitzschlag sicher müssen die Kontakte aber mehrere cm entfernt sein, ein Blitz mit der Spannung mit der er üblicherweise im Hausnetz ankommt kann noch eine gewisse Strecke über die Luft überbrücken.
Da bräuchte man eine Lösung, bei der die Platte durch einen kleinen Motor von den Kontakten "weggefahren" wird, glaube nicht, dass es sowas gibt.


----------



## CoolermasterHAF932 (22. September 2012)

Hi eXtIO 
mit HDD1  Windows wird nicht gesurft, Java und Flash habe ich jetzt schon mit nur 1 Platte nicht installiert hast du völlig recht das sind mit Acrobat Reader Sachen die immer fleißig angegriffen werden.
Was deinem Kumpel passiert ist war Drive By Download und kann einen auf jeder Seite treffen. Laut einem Artikel vor 2 Jahren waren über 200.000 Seiten damit infiziert.
Darum ist ein Linux in einer Virtualbox auf einem Linuxsystem oder eine Live CD mit abgeschalteten Festplatten das einzig wahre.
Hast völlig recht das Linux als Main System sicherer ist. Bin der selben Meinung darum schrieb ich ja oben das nur Spiele DVD gucken und Software Testen auf den beiden Platten 1 und 2 passieren wird.
Zu deiner Anfrage wegen Switches Backup Überspannungen. Da müsste man wohl jeden Hersteller einzeln drauf ansprechen wie es aussieht.


----------



## roheed (22. September 2012)

eXtIO schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nur mal so aus Interesse: Wofuer braucht man sowas? Was ist das konkrete Einsatzscenarium?



Also ich für meinen Teil hatte nen ganz anderen Beweggrund für so einen HDD Switch 
Hab schon eine SSD drin und drei HDD....in 90% der fällen brauche ich keine der drei HDD und somit waren sie einfach "zu laut" 
Und bevor ich auf Wechselrahmen gehe oder langsame ext. (hab nur usb2.0) fand ich das eine geile Lösung für mein "SSD Only" System 

Aber wie CoolermasterHAF schon schrieb...für Multi Boot Anti Virus ist es auch super zu gebrauchen, war aber nicht mein Gedankengang.


----------



## JohannJohann (13. März 2013)

Hallo, ich würde einen JKF 54 Funk Festplattenumschalter kaufen der  Festplattenumschalter hat 5 HDD Anschlüsse 3 Master für Betriebssysteme
und 2 Slave als Datenträger  und dazu noch einen Anschluss für Lüfter oder LED. Alles funktioniert über Fernbedingung.


----------



## JohannJohann (13. März 2013)

Hallo, ich würde einen JKF 54 Funk Festplattenumschalter kaufen der  Festplattenumschalter hat 5 HDD Anschlüsse 3 Master für Betriebssysteme
und 2 Slave als Datenträger  und dazu noch einen Anschluss für Lüfter oder LED. Alles funktioniert über Fernbedingung.


----------



## bennySB (5. September 2014)

Hi zusammen,

steinigt mich nicht dafür das ich einen alten Post ausgrabe, aber wozu was erstellen wenn bereits eine Grundlage vorhanden ist^^

Meine Frage sollte eigentlich auch recht einfach zu beantworten sein:

Der hier genannte ORICO HD-PW4101 4-fach HDD Power Switch für Floppy-Einschub würde mich interessieren, jedoch nicht für eine Festplatte. Ich möchte ihn gerne für ein optisches Laufwerk benutzen, dies sollte ja problemlos funktionieren oder?

Hintergrund:
Ich will zwei PC´s in ein Gehäuse vereinen (PC von mir und von meiner Frau), jedoch braucht fast keiner von uns mehr ein optisches Laufwerk. Um jedoch dieses Fast auszugleichen will ich halt gerne wenigstens ein Laufwerk haben welches man nutzen kann und es dem einen oder anderen Rechner bereitstellen können.


----------



## Jimini (5. September 2014)

Wäre ein externes optisches Laufwerk eine annehmbare Alternative?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rollora (6. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß, ich bin Jahre zu spät. Aber beim Durchsehen der Amazonkritiken des Orico Dings ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich das von euch wohl keiner angesehen hat, kann das sein?
Ein paar negative Kritiken hat wohl jedes Produkt, aber von derzeit 76 sind 15 1-Sterne Kritiken und das nicht, weil sie einen Wackelkontakt hatten oder sonstwas, sondern weil das Ding bei ALLEN abgeraucht ist und bei den Meisten zu Datenverlust oder einer kaputten Festplatte geführt hat. Bitte immer die negativen Kritiken genau lesen!


----------



## marcellodi (6. Juli 2016)

ich habe ein ähnliches szenario (prod/dirty-system) durch festplattenverschlüsselungen getrennt.. in meinem fall mit bitlocker das produktiv system einfach abgeriegelt..
zugriff von malware vom diry system auf die linux systeme ist sehr unwahrscheinlich..

wäre das nicht ne option für dich?


----------

